# Using PC with a 720p HDTV



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey, I have a few questions about using 720p HDTV as a monitor for my computer.

First of all, is there any way that I can make the text and other objects that appear on the HDTV (from my computer) any more clearer? As of right now, text appears pretty blurry and I can barely see some "ghosting" going on.

My computer has Geforce 9800GT and it recommends using a 1280x720 resolution for the HDTV output... however, when I use the recommended resolution, not all of the computer's "viewing area" is shown (the Windows 7 traskbar is cut off and when I play games using the HDTV as a monitor, some things are cut off as well).

I am dual-monitoring the HDTV with a 17" LCD screen that uses a 1440x900 resolution. I am wondering if I can make the HDTV's output appear almost as clear as the 17" LCD's output. (I know it won't be as clear because it is only a 720p HDTV)

The HDTV is connected using a DVI to HDMI adapter.

What do you recommend I set my resolutions or any other settings so that my 720p HDTV will produce a clearer computer output?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I noticed this also with a 7600GT on my 1080p HDTV. There's a tool to adjust it but I can't rememebr the name! Desktop Resizer or something... It's from nVidia and goes in with the nVidia Control Panel.


----------



## karkate (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi...
I am dual-monitoring the HDTV with a 17" LCD screen that uses a 1440x900 resolution. I am wondering if I can make the HDTV's output appear almost as clear as the 17" LCD's output. (I know it won't be as clear because it is only a 720p HDTV).


-----------
karkate
-----------


----------



## firefightjason (Apr 19, 2009)

You can play around with the resolutions when you go to desktop and right click on your mouse then to settings. I have a 46'' Sharp Aquos 1080P and im running it at 1024x768 and its pretty darn clear. Mind you my computer is older...so yours may be able to run it at high resolutions.


----------

